# Moving to Eraclea/Caorle region of Venezia



## speranza (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,


I am new to this site so a big hello to everybody. 

My wife and I along with our two girls aged 6 & 5 are hoping to move to the Eraclea/Caorle/San Dona Di Piave are of Venezia for one year starting in September:fingerscrossed:. This is something that we have been thinking of doing for a long time now and we finally have the chance. Basically I am at the Upper Intermediate level of Italian and would understand and read it very well. Our two children take Italian lessons for 1 hour every week and have done so for 15 weeks now. I have been offered a 3 year career break that would also pay me e12.000 per year along side the savings we have of e20.000 plus. With this in mind we were thinking that we would survive for at least a year if I was unable to find some sort of work. 

We have a few questions if somebody could give us some ideas/feedback it would be greatly appreciated.

Will it be easy enough for us to enroll our children into school and do young kids settle well?
We were hoping to rent somewhere at at a cost of between e500/e600 per month...is this reasonable?
We are planning on bringing our car...do we need to do anything before we leave?

Thanking you all in advance.


----------

